# Some requested Monarch 10EE photos...



## BungedUP (Aug 18, 2003)

A fair number of people requested photos of my 10EE a few weeks ago. I had been in the midst of some tooling projects, so I didn't have much time to take pictures of the lathe until now. Ok, part of it was just that things were a total mess and I didn't want anyone to see that. Ahrrrm!

I'll say that one of the things that impresses me about these lathes is the size of the saddle. Check it out for yourself.









































That's an 11/16" drill bit for reference.

And just so she doesn't feel left out, here's Peggy, who does good work too.
























Peggy is a STOUT little machine. And with a 17' bar feeder, she plugs away at her work for a long time without needing much attention.


----------



## Clockwork Bikes (Jun 17, 2006)

Very nice.

That game of Battleship has a lathe stuck to it.


----------



## BungedUP (Aug 18, 2003)

Clockwork Bikes said:


> Very nice.
> 
> That game of Battleship has a lathe stuck to it.


Ha! And it sinks reallllllll easy.


----------



## Clockwork Bikes (Jun 17, 2006)

Is it a primitive computer? Are pegs placed as a way to program it?


----------



## BungedUP (Aug 18, 2003)

The pegboard is used in conjunction with microswitches to program a series of events. The machine uses hydraulic pressure to operate the turret, cross slides (2) and vertical slide. There are switches that are moved around relative to stops, etc. The user tells the lathe to proceed to the next function (whatever the user programs) once a particular signal is sent, or after a period of dwell. So for example, if I program the machine to operate the vertical slide for parting off a part, The slide will continue through whatever travel I set it at. I set the microswitch to trip at the beginning of the travel, and program the lathe at the pegboard to swivel the turret to the parts catcher, and advance the turret. That's just an example of how it works - no real computer involved, just switches, and signals. 

No one likes these things, but I do for some reason. They are challenging to troubleshoot - when something goes wrong, it's not just electronic, it's hydraulic and pneumatic (it is an air/haydraulic system). There are several little circuit boards, which while very well made, aren't invulnerable by any means. Even if they stay clean, they can have components go bad, and not be visibly damaged. I've dealt with that once, and luckily received help from a fellow in the UK that has worked with these for many, many years. 

The machine itself, when you start taking it apart and looking through all the electrical, hydraulic, and pneumatic components always reminds me of the guts from the android in Aliens.


----------



## j-ro (Feb 21, 2009)

Please tell me with all that awsomeness that you are at least making your own H2o bosses.... by the dozen.

Thanks for the pictures btw, the monarch is a real beaut!


----------



## BungedUP (Aug 18, 2003)

Dozens, nooooooo...


----------



## kampgnar (Apr 13, 2007)

Gorgeous.

Might as well be porn, found myself staring at the Carriage handwheel for a few minutes. Couldn't remember to blink.


----------



## Mojo Man (Sep 1, 2007)

I've got a 10EE in my garage that I inherited from my father, not in that nice of condition, though. I've been slowly rebuilding it, but mtn bike racing took up my time.

Did you rebuild that or did you but it that way?
Quite a following on those machines.

Mojo


----------



## BungedUP (Aug 18, 2003)

Mojo Man said:


> I've got a 10EE in my garage that I inherited from my father, not in that nice of condition, though. I've been slowly rebuilding it, but mtn bike racing took up my time.
> 
> Did you rebuild that or did you but it that way?
> Quite a following on those machines.
> ...


When I bought it, it looked like a disaster! Broken parts, missing parts, bed was totally clapped out. I sourced replacement parts, replaced the bed and saddle with a good condition used one from Monarch, took the machine apart down to the base casting, built it back up, did some scrapping, etc. It's still not perfect, but its pretty damn good!


----------



## Mojo Man (Sep 1, 2007)

BungedUP said:


> When I bought it, it looked like a disaster! Broken parts, missing parts, bed was totally clapped out. I sourced replacement parts, replaced the bed and saddle with a good condition used one from Monarch, took the machine apart down to the base casting, built it back up, did some scrapping, etc. It's still not perfect, but its pretty damn good!


Thats awsome, I've rebuilt my apron and carrage, but still cant get lube pump to get oil to the ways.

There is a very imformative Monarh forum in Machinist. Some real Monarh gurues like your self.

David


----------



## Forged1 (Dec 8, 2011)

Nice lathe, I'm jealous!


----------

